# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Гададхаре Пандиту прабху >  Контакт души и Параматмы

## Враджендра Кумар дас

Гададхара-падит прабху, примите мое почтение.
Я недавно прочитал вашу книгу "Веданта - суть послания Вед". Она мне очень понравилась, и я наконец немного лучше начал понимать, что такое Веданта-сутра. Давно хотел с этой темой разобраться, но не было адекватных источников. Ваша книга мне в этом весьма помогла. Спасибо! Вместе с тем у меня возник ряд вопросов по тексту, и я с вашего позволения буду их тут понемногу выкладывать с надеждой на ваши ответы.  

Первый вопрос по главе Веданта 1.3, Тема №13(Сушупти-адхикарана). В Сиддханте вы ссылаетесь на Брихад-араньяка-упанишад (6.3.21) "В период глубокого сна (Сушупти) джива оказывается объятой Богом Праджной (особой Его формой, пребывающей в сердце), и в тот момент она испытывает полное забвение как по отношению к внешнему миру, так и к собственному обусловленному материей разуму". 

Правильно ли я понимаю, что по сути это означает, что каждую ночь в состоянии глубокого сна джива оказывается в объятиях Параматмы? Какова цель этого действа? Зарядить душу энергией, дать ей отдых, проявить любовь или что-то еще? Можете прокомментировать этот момент, т.к. он очень интригует? Ведь передать энергию можно дистанционно. Это похоже на особое проявление любви, особого расположения Бога к нам, хотя мы и не отвечаем Ему взаимностью.

----------


## Гададхара Пандит дас

Уважаемый Враджендра Кумар прабху, спасибо за отзыв и обещание к интересному обсуждению тем Веданты!
Действительно, я сам вдохновился произведением Мадхвачарьи, его кратким комментарием Анубхашья, позволившим мне уже при работе над переводом охватить всё учение Веданты в сравнительно легком и доступном формате. Запомнив 28 стихов Мадхвачарьи, я теперь по памяти "посещаю" нужный раздел, что позволяет держать как бы на острие разума важные основополагающие истины. 
Да, отмеченное вами явление весьма примечательное, не зря оно обсуждается во многих Упанишадах как одна из центральных доктрин учения Вед. По сути вы представили в самом вопросе ряд актуальных трактовок. Ведь действительно, Господь каждым Своим действием осуществляет сразу множество целей.
Как в одной из своих молитв Мадхвачарья изрёк: баху-читра-джагад бахудха-каранат - "Сей многообразный мир Господь проявляет через множество "инструментов" (энергий и т.п.) имеющихся в Его распоряжении. 
Я бы добавил еще следующее суждение: Встреча души с Параматмой каждую ночь во время глубокого сна показывает, что наши отношения с Богом это глубинная основа реальности - это действительно разговор о Важном. Ведь у нас в мирской жизни очень много "наносного" и сильно нас волнующего, но, как учит ШП, с точки зрения вечной духовной реальности - Всё преходящее подобно морской пене, которая единомоментно возникнув в большом объеме, скоро уходит в небытие.
А вот отношения с Господом есть та тайная опора, без которой жизнь по сути и невозможна. Это виденье один из бесценных бриллиантов ведической философской мысли!

----------

